# How Do You Make Outlook The Default?



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Setting up Mels laptop, she wants to use Outlook but it keeps wanting to use outlook express and the comptuer is winning!

for eg I emailed email addresses to her, (she thinks i'm dead clever getting her emial to work!) she opens them in outlook but when she clicks the link to send a message to that person it opens in outlook express, it's also saving into expresses address book!









Can you make outlook the default mail programme? Can I turn off express withou deleting it?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't use Outlook but you may be able to set it as the chosen e-mail app by going to Start/ all programmes/ set programme access and defaults.

Sorry, I don't have Outlook and can't test the theory.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Also try going into Internet Explorer, select the Tools menu and choose Internet Options. Click the Programs tab and select Outlook as the default E-mail program.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

THANKS LADS!

looked at both options and did both, it's how I want it now


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

ACE!

I haven't said ace in years.
















Glad you got it sorted PG.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It amazes me how I forget things, the bit Rich said I've done many times but not for 2 or 3 years. I'd totally forgot about it.

Just getting to grips with XP (1st time I've used it) so it's all a learning curve but so far i've got the wireless up and running (my desktop didn't have an ethernet socket so that was a bit of a challenge to start with) and now have a seperate email for the 710 on her laptop!

I amaze myself sometimes









Only down side is she was downstairs watching big brother lsat night I was up here reading the forum and she sent me an email telling me to get off the f***ing computer and go and make her a cup of tea!

Last week it would have been too much effort for her to get off her arse, now she can nag me wirelessly






























Technology, who needs it?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

pg tips said:



> ...but so far i've got the wireless up and running...


With some security I hope:

Change default console password(s), change default SSID (not to something silly like your name, post code or address), maybe disable SSID broadcasts, enable encryption (WEP/WPA/WPA2), enable MAC address filtering.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Change default console password(s), change default SSID (not to something silly like your name, post code or address), maybe disable SSID broadcasts, enable encryption (WEP/WPA/WPA2), enable MAC address filtering.


Where is the "straight over my head" smilie









Rich haven't you heard? Ignorance is bliss!

What is SSID?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

SSID is short for "Service Set IDentifier" which is really just a fancy title for the name that your wireless network is known by. You should change this to something other than the default set by the manufacturer but not to anything that could personally identify you or where you live. So no names, addresses or Post Codes! If you leave it at whatever the default is it reveals the manufacturer and possibly even the specific model of your wireless access point. As the default console passwords for various devices are common knowledge you should change this as well to prevent any Tom, Dick or Harry from connecting.

WEP (Wired Equivalent Privacy) and WPA (Wi-Fi Protected Access) are means of encrypting the data that travels over your wireless network so that not just anybody can connect/read it. You should enable the strongest encryption that your device supports. WPA2 is best, WPA is OK, WEP is fairly weak but much better than nothing.

A MAC (Media Access Control) address is the unique "number" that identifies the network card(s) in your computer(s). If you enable MAC address filtering, you can tell your wireless access point to only accept connections from computers with a particular MAC address (i.e. ones that you own). This makes it a little more tricky for people outside to connect. If you go to a command prompt (C:\>) type "ipconfig /all" and hit Enter, the numbers next to "Physical Address" correspond to the MAC address for that computer.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks Rich but that is as clear as mud









I get the gist of what your saying but as for actually putting it into practice!

A friend of mine (work colleague) has a wireless pda and spends an inordinate amount of time crusing round looking for hot spots where he can get on line!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

As long as such practices continue I know there's always a nice job or contract going for me somewhere. Heaven forbid that everyone learns how to secure their gear properly


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll be sticking with me wires for a while longer.


----------

